# Steampunk Haunted House



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice little article from over at MSNBC with some pretty cool pics.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/33484859/displaymode/1247/?beginSlide=1

Next to Lovecraft I also have a HUGE affinity for all things Steampunk and looking back at the props I've built or am building this year my style is leaning into a combination of the two.

Overall it's definitely an awesome and original idea for a haunt.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That is really cool! I also like Steampunk things thanks for the link. I'd love to see a video walkthrough.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's their website - http://www.thirdrailprojects.com/projectsSteampunkHH.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What a great find TM!


----------

